# Bradford Pear?



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2018)

Buddy just put 3 Bradford pear trees on the ground. Would these be a good wood for smoking? I've seen mixed reviews online. What do the brethren of SMF think?


----------



## wbf610 (Feb 15, 2018)

I have two small sticks of pear drying, but havent used any yet.  It’s a fruit wood, well non-beating fruit wood, so It can’t be horrible.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2018)

No , at least not for me . I've tried it , wasn't good .  Smells terrible .  It's not a member of the pear tree family .


----------



## dave schiller (Feb 16, 2018)

Chop, I beg to differ.  Bradford pear IS a type of pear, it's just a different species of Pyrus from the common edible pear.  The unpleasant odor of the wood typically occurs only during the flowering period.  It should be as good for smoking meat as any other fruit wood such as apple, peach, and cherry.  These are all in the rose family.

That said, if you've tried it and don't like it, so be it.  You speak from experience.  I can't say the same.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2018)

Dave , I'm aware of the facts you mention above . The fact that it's not in the edible fruit species separates it for me . 
It was more a matter of not using it . Smelled so bad , never put the food on . 
Thanks .


----------



## SLW210 (Feb 16, 2018)

Bradford pear is an edible fruit tree, most don't because of lack of cross-pollination. Not sure what you had, but something was wrong with it or it was something else entirely.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2018)

SLW210 said:


> Bradford pear is an edible fruit tree, most don't because of lack of cross-pollination. Not sure what you had, but something was wrong with it or it was something else entirely.


I know exactly what I had . 

Swamp I gave you my opinion base on having tried it . Take it as you will . Good luck .


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks Chop. I'll dry some and make a fire with it to smell the smoke. Will make a decision from there. If nothing else, firewood for fire @ the camp


----------



## Laftpig (Feb 16, 2018)

A Bradford Pear tree is one of the most ecologicaly destructive trees one can plant. There should all be destroyed. This is a well known fact amoung ecologists. Don’t be fooled by their pretty bloomage.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 16, 2018)

Laftpig said:


> A Bradford Pear tree is one of the most ecologicaly destructive trees one can plant. There should all be destroyed. This is a well known fact amoung ecologists. Don’t be fooled by their pretty bloomage.


Care to elaborate why?


----------



## troutman (Feb 16, 2018)

Yea really I never heard that, I have three in my yard.  There are hundreds of them in the Houston area, it's a formal tree that is used by a lot of landscape architects, because it grows into a pear shape (which I'm sure has nothing to do with the name) and needs very little trimming.  Ours normally don't produce much of any sort of fruit.  Every once in a while after they have flowered, a little pea shaped fruit does get produced but not exactly edible.  Maybe its a different species of Bradford, don't know.  Anyway they only have about a 30-35 year life span, and one of mine is about to go.  I'm definitely saving the wood for my stick burner.


----------



## Laftpig (Feb 16, 2018)

Just google it and you will see why.


----------



## troutman (Feb 16, 2018)

I did and came up with this.  Never heard of the cross-pollination issues, would have an issue with that if I were a farmer for sure !!! 

Bradford Pear Issues

Still going to burn some in my stick burner, and yes I am going to cut an old one down, can I get an environmental star on my forehead?  :)


----------



## Laftpig (Feb 16, 2018)

The tree comes from China, Korea, Vietnam area. It is not sterile. It will cross pollinate with native species. There like crabgrass a real pest. Cut has many as you can and burn them up.


----------



## SLW210 (Feb 17, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I know exactly what I had .
> 
> Swamp I gave you my opinion base on having tried it . Take it as you will . Good luck .


You didn’t know Bradford pear was an edible fruit tree so....


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 17, 2018)

SLW210 said:


> You didn’t know Bradford pear was an edible fruit tree so....


If you want to eat it go right ahead ,,,


----------



## Laftpig (Feb 17, 2018)

SLW210

The Bradford Pear tree is inedible another well know fact. Poisonous? Depends on how many you eat. Don’t let your dog eat them. Pick enough you can make wine from them though. Just like a puffer fish its all in the preparation.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 17, 2018)

Swampy , read thru this thread from '08 . Might help ya out . 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bradford-pear.62152/

Lets us know what you find out .


----------



## Laftpig (Feb 17, 2018)

Here is an excellent article on the Bradford Pear tree. 

https://www.greenvilleonline.com/story/life/2016/03/21/curse-bradford-pear/82070210/


----------



## James Harison (Mar 1, 2018)

Bradford pears are sweet to taste. granted they are for eating out of hand but could be used for jelly or baking. pretty good wine too. So the wood should make a good smoke but probably for something light like poultry. 
Side note any of you that live where there are fruitless mulberries, they are excellent smoking wood as well. think of the crab apple,, can't eat it but makes good smoked pork, bacon and if you like for other meats go for it, I say. I never would have thought oak would work; thought it to heavy but makes good beef/bison/venison and sea salt. learned that last from my daughter. okay i'm thru


----------



## Laftpig (Mar 1, 2018)

James you are correct about edible fruit bearing pear trees however:

Pyres communis is an old cultivar of the Pear table, also called a Bradford Pear a common name that can be misleading. 

A true Bradford Pear is Pyrus *calleryana. *

These are not the same trees.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 2, 2018)

LOL, Vomit tree, I took out a total of 6 of them, I used them for Firewood, and Hugelkultur beds. I have used them in my Stickburner with success. I did have problems with the wood not burning as clean as I would have liked. As far as using as a seasoning (smoking) that's your call but not me.
Another forum I visit they were talking about it being invasive and illegal to plant in some areas, who knows?
But I do know they stink, are pretty in bloom and are rough on sidewalks.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 9, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> If you want to eat it go right ahead ,,,



Would that make you a termite, eating a pear tree?:rolleyes:
I'll pass, myself. I would think you'd fart sawdust... :confused:

Pellets are so cheap, I'ma gonna stick with those.
Um, not to eat. Just to smoke with. :p


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 9, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Would that make you a termite, eating a pear tree?:rolleyes:
> I'll pass, myself. I would think you'd fart sawdust... :confused:
> 
> Pellets are so cheap, I'ma gonna stick with those.
> Um, not to eat. Just to smoke with. :p


You missed something .


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 9, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> You missed something .



Not really.
I grabbed your leg, and I pulled it. :eek:


----------



## sqwib (Mar 9, 2018)

Just don't pull his finger ;)


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 9, 2018)

sqwib said:


> Just don't pull his finger ;)



No. No,no,no,no, Learned not to pull fingers as a child. My Dad's finger could clear a room. :eek:


----------



## ArturoCosta (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

